# Classical 8 key flute



## bananas

My relative left me a classical style 8 key flute when she moved. I have no use for it, I don't play flute, and I really have never wanted to so I think it's best in the hands of someone who can play it well and appreciate it rather than letting it sit in the closet.

It seems to be made from grenadilla, the same stuff they use for clarinets usually and the keys are either stainless or nickel. It's in very good condition after seeing some pictures of some online. However, I really don't know what key it's in. My ears tell me it's E flat and it fits the bill of an Irish 19th century flute (which were normally in e flat).

I am so lost with this thing.  Does anybody know anything about these flutes? Would anyone know a worthy price to sell it at?

Picture related: my flute.


----------



## hawk

I can offer no useful information but the folks here http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/earlyflute/ may be able to help....


----------



## Rasa

I was a bit worried when I read you were going to show us pics of your flute.


----------



## bananas

Thank you for that group link, Hawk. I will be sure to ask them about it, hopefully I can get some more info on my flute.


----------



## addieruss

wow..................................


----------



## Head_case

Any luck bananas?

It's a simple system 8 key flute with a low C Boehm footjoint. That would make it late end 19th century, or even early 20th century. 

If there's no name on it, that wouldn't be unusual. More important for modern romantic flute players (wrongly termed 'Irish flute' - the majority of their players are not 'Irish' - they are Scottish; Gaelic; Breton, and other Celtic origins as well as world players) is that the pitch of the flute is A=440/442Hz. There is a tuning tenon, so there is some adjustment. 

From the image you've uploaded, the design looks rather sterile and common; if there is no markings underneath the keys, and no manufacturer's name stamped on the three pieces of the flute, it could be German, French or made in the Far East. 

Oops. You posted last year. Guess you sold it


----------

